# Olympus OM-1



## JohnMF (Oct 18, 2009)

Just showing off my new(ish) OM-1. Isn't she a beauty..


----------



## Battou (Oct 18, 2009)

Not a bad camera, A little clunkey to control with the longer lenses, but it is the lightest camera in it's class during their production run.

Here is mine:


----------



## TuxXtreme (Oct 18, 2009)

JohnMF said:


> Just showing off my new(ish) OM-1. Isn't she a beauty..



Drool 

I love that retro-camera look  They're much sexier than our dslrs nowadays :L


----------



## Dwig (Oct 18, 2009)

JohnMF said:


> Just showing off my new(ish) OM-1. Isn't she a beauty..



Nice old manual mechanical camera posed with an old manual mechanical "word processor" in the backgound. Nice composition. Birds of a feather ...


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 18, 2009)

Battou: That's a beast! I'm not surprised it's a little clunky to control with that lens. 

Tux: True. I think, on average, designers were a lot more talented and artistic back then. Nowadays everything has to look like it's aerodynamic or from a sci-fi movie for some reason 

Dwig: Well spotted. I picked up that typewriter for £5 from a junk shop (a Hermes 2000). My house is full of old stuff like that.


----------



## Battou (Oct 18, 2009)

JohnMF said:


> Battou: That's a beast!


Thanks, mine is in equal to or slightly better condition to yours, not a mark on it, not even rubs from the strap rings.



JohnMF said:


> I'm not surprised it's a little clunky to control with that lens.



With that 50mm you'll prolly not have any problems but once you go beyond 100mm you'll find you have to take your hand away from the focusing ring to change shutter speed at the base of the lens making on the fly adjustment impossable, this holds true with my 70-150mm as well that 400mm tele.

The power switch is awkward to me as well, but this is entirely due to my primary Canon having it right below the film advance making it just different to me.

It's a useable camera, it really shines during patient and precalculated exposures, it's not the most ideal for snapshooting and shooting from the hip.

The camera and lens I've shown above is responsable for this shot


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 18, 2009)

mine would have been in much better condition had i not botched replacing the leatherette. It's a decent job, but i would have preferred perfect.

That's a nice shot too btw


----------



## Battou (Oct 18, 2009)

JohnMF said:


> mine would have been in much better condition had i not botched replacing the leatherette. It's a decent job, but i would have preferred perfect.


Can't even see it from this PoV. :thumbup:



JohnMF said:


> That's a nice shot too btw


 Thanks


----------

